# News: "The grandma who's a mum again at 53... despite the fact she was still



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

taking the pill just in case."

Just 53? The record is 59, and also a British woman so we're on the right side of the atlantic, ladies. Must be our tap water or something, maybe we should bottle it 

Anyway, the link is: 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2091336/Debbie-Hughes-Grandmother-whos-mum-53.html

/link


----------



## heavenly (Sep 7, 2011)

After such a tragedy as well, I am really happy for her. 

*She already has two sons Mark, 26, and Brandon, 11. Her daughter Hayley died tragically just a week before her 18th birthday. She is also grandmother to Mark's daughters - Lydia, two, and Nicole, three*


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow.  What an amazing story!  (Sad to see the usual ridiculous nasty comments on the article about her age and it being disgusting/sad etc)

The thing I find odd about these kinds of stories is how they never 'knew' they were pregnant.  and how they kept having periods??  I guess in this case as she was much older she would of dismissed any odd feelings like sickness or weight gain and just put it down to getting older/menopause.  But the periods when pregnant are really odd.  

How many times have we all wished that we were BPF despite having bleeding/spotting, but it's almost never the case.  Its always stupid dreaded AF proper!


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Re the periods thing, there was another case in the news last year (the Evening Standard) of a 46 year old who went to her doctor's because she thought, despite the low likelihood, she might be pregnant and he just kept fobbing her off saying 'it's impossible, you're too old!' and saying it was just the menopause. Finally she felt really sick and insisted on someone checking her out properly and she had to give birth immediately because they discovered she _was_ pregnant and the baby was in trouble. He was healthy when born though.
The sad thing was, though, that this particular lady was upset with her doctor because she hadn't had the opportunity to think about terminating. So unfair, those who don't want get and those that- oh, whatever!


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes, and also amazing that in cases like these they will obviously be drinking/possibly smoking, not taking folic acid, no prenatal vits etc and they still manage to carry a healthy baby!
I'm going to the docs today to get HRT! I've been reading a lot about older people falling pregnant on this. I may just be worth a final try... one of those eggs that sneak out may just be the last viable one.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8605779

/links


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

That's a very interesting article, and it's a really funny coincidence because i was just reading an article yesterday about the early menopause (http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2161267/Why-women-starting-menopause-40.html) and it said that the main health problems for those women who suffer from it are caused by the drop in oestrogen, and so HRT provides oestrogen to make up for this lack. I've got really low oestradiol levels (I think that's the same as oestrogen? Will have to check), so I was thinking maybe I should take some sort of oestrogen supplement like HRT to help... and your article seems to suggest the same thing, though I'm not sure if it says taking the HRT increased their ovulation to a better level than they had before, or just that ovulation still happened? (Maybe I just have to read it properly instead of speedreading  ) I think I will ask my doc / consultant about this. I also very much subscribe to the theory that if these women can produce a decent enough egg without watching diet etc (don't want to be rude, but the 46 year old definitely did not look healthy) I'm sure I must have at least 10 in me. Consultants just don't get it, but I'm pressing on! 

/links


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

Good luck x

I had my bloods re-done, and they've come back at FSH 15.  Which is what it was a couple of years ago.  So that FSH 54 result which I had last month is wrong/lab error!! (good news).
My estrogen now came back at 132.  (rather than <70, again a wrong result)  But still doesnt explain why ive been TTC on and off for 4 years with no luck.  Even after 7 tries with Clomid.

Seems like I wont be needing the HRT after all, if my estrogen is just within normal range.  I'm kind of disappointed about that though. Seeing as these reports found a few ovulations occurring with HRT.  
Worth a try for those of you who ARE definitely perimenopausal/low in estrogen.


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Babynumber, I went off to check my tx data after your post, and if your 132 result was in pm/l and a cycle day 3 tests the range for oestradiol is 200-500 pm/l, so yours is actually very low.  Mine is similar, though some months it is better than others. Maybe the HRT would help after all then? (If oestradiol isn't the same as oestrogen then apologies)
BTW I saw you posted about Dhea, I've been using it for a while now.  It definitely does something because you have to check levels of testosterone, SHBG & one other thing (Anyone? Can't remember!)before and during taking it and if affected my levels too much upwards so I had to reduce it.  Is it an NHS consultant you spoke to who was against it? They are very conservative and won't consider anything that hasn't been through the whole testing process.  It's the same with immunes.  I really recommend Chinese herbs for sorting out hormones, but it's a big step to take them for the first time as they're expensive. I'd used them for other stuff before so I was confident it was money well spent.  I noticed a definite improvement on female 'monthly signs' (trying to be delicate here!) after 5 months, so it's not an instant fix, but I'm a few years further down the hill than you...


----------

